# anabolicmuscleforums.com owned by heavyiron now live!



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2013)

I just started up my own website and would love to have as many members join as possible. anabolicmuscleforums.com will have a heavy focus on science and practical application of steroid and PED use.

Please drop in and post up!





*Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums

*Thanks!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 31, 2013)

*great heavy.nice!*


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations Heavy!


----------



## cube789 (Aug 1, 2013)

mazel tov!
is Saney allowed there ?


----------



## muscleicon (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice!

_*Icon*_


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Heavy! Nice site!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks good, Registered.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 1, 2013)

Woot! I'm registered!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats, now on top of all the free gear you get you'll be pulling in some good coin to boot!


----------



## kboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Will drop by soon...


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

<----------silent partner

True Story


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2013)

Right on guys, thanks for joining!

I will be having some killer prizes for active members over there so keep posting good content and get your post counts up!


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 1, 2013)

only way your going to me lure me in is with tranny port... let me know when its up.


----------



## independent (Aug 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Right on guys, thanks for joining!
> 
> I will be having some killer prizes for active members over there so keep posting good content and get your post counts up!



Does my mod status roll over to the new site?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does my mod status roll over to the new site?




Pretty sure the requirements are you either lift or have a big cock to get mod status over there.


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Pretty sure the requirements are you either lift or have a big cock to get mod status over there.


That narrows it down.


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Does my mod status roll over to the new site?



PM me your SS# and current mailing address.

You have to pass a background check first.

I don't want any unsavory characters at my new board.


----------



## Watson (Aug 1, 2013)

omg i repd Roid and pushed him over the 500mil mark, what have i done? 

ill join up to give some numbers...


----------



## ROID (Aug 1, 2013)

^^

A good deed.


----------



## Watson (Aug 1, 2013)

can pics be linked over there the same as here, from what i could see there is only 2 options, to upload or create an album then post from the album......


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2013)

vB 5 has some image bugs. They won't be solved until the next upgrade.


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats bro, just signed up!!!


----------



## kboy (Aug 1, 2013)

Signed up complete... Lets get it going!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 2, 2013)

congrats heavy


----------



## jshel12 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice, congrats Heavy


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> only way your going to me lure me in is with tranny port... let me know when its up.


do they make a tranny fleshlight?


----------



## sneedham (Aug 2, 2013)

ROID said:


> <----------silent partner
> 
> True Story


I new you would say something like that....I thought I was silent partner?Maybe that was a lure to get me to register......


----------



## sneedham (Aug 2, 2013)

Good-luck Heavy..... I hope you do very well.....


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2013)

*http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com/*

*Best quality articles posted at anabolicmuscleforums.com wins 20 free Sust Amps!*



Best quality articles posted wins 20 free Sust Amps! - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## The Prototype (Aug 2, 2013)

Signed up. Good luck HI.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Aug 2, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> do they make a tranny fleshlight?



As a VIP customer and being on the board of directors ...Unfortunately not.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 2, 2013)

*i am sure there will be plenty good articles..and diets..*


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 3, 2013)

Big True!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 4, 2013)

Fucking awesome!!!  Congrats 
will tell others also.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 5, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## s2h (Aug 5, 2013)

HI put in a Enhanced Contest Prep forum...contributions are most welcome..should be a good sub forum to spread so knowledge on prep in..

Enhanced Contest Prep - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2013)

We installed the newest version of Tapatalk this morning for vB 5.0.4. Please try Tapatalk now at AMF and see if its working.

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums

Thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks good brother, I was wondering why it went down a couple days ago, Figured it was maintenance. 

Board is growing fast! Jump on guys, some free goodies already being given out, I will be giving out some free workout shirts as well!


----------



## s2h (Aug 5, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Looks good brother, I was wondering why it went down a couple days ago, Figured it was maintenance.
> 
> Board is growing fast! Jump on guys, some free goodies already being given out, I will be giving out some free workout shirts as well!



do you have any smalls?..i need a new shirt?...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 5, 2013)

s2h said:


> do you have any smalls?..i need a new shirt?...



Small! damn you got bigger bro I figured you needed the XS? lol

Shirts should be ready by mid week, with the Elite Logo, and cool quote on the back, Ill make sure you get one brother.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 5, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> We installed the newest version of Tapatalk this morning for vB 5.0.4. Please try Tapatalk now at AMF and see if its working.
> 
> Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums
> 
> Thanks!



It works brother, but I don't have the option to mark all forums as read.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> It works brother, but I don't have the option to mark all forums as read.


Right on,

vB 5 has a new term for forums. They call them channels. At the bottom of the first page you should see a tab Mark Channels Read

Try that and let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 5, 2013)

This is what I see 


Vs this on iml for example


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 5, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> This is what I see
> 
> 
> Vs this on iml for example



I will ask support at Tapatalk but I'm guessing its a vB 5 issue.


----------



## s2h (Aug 5, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Small! damn you got bigger bro I figured you needed the XS? lol
> 
> Shirts should be ready by mid week, with the Elite Logo, and cool quote on the back, Ill make sure you get one brother.[/QUOTE
> 
> The XS's are to tight on my tummy....


----------



## independent (Aug 5, 2013)

Why every time i try to log on the new site i get redireted to a gay porn site?


----------



## Ryano (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks heavy. Congrats


----------



## Conofvis (Aug 6, 2013)

Just joined the club!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 10, 2013)

*New contest from AMA!*

Start a training training journal at AMF for a chance to win a $100 store credit. 4 winners will be chosen!

1st Official AMF Contest!!!! Sponsored by (AMA) - Anabolic Muscle Forums

Thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 12, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Why every time i try to log on the new site i get redireted to a gay porn site?



I keep getting the same error! WTF?? Heavy?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> *New contest from AMA!*
> 
> Start a training training journal at AMF for a chance to win a $100 store credit. 4 winners will be chosen!
> 
> ...


Last day to enter the AMA contest for a chance to win store credits! Please enter today at AMF!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 15, 2013)

*COME GUYS,ITS all FREE!*


----------



## Z82 (Aug 15, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Last day to enter the AMA contest for a chance to win store credits! Please enter today at AMF!



Bump this


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2013)

New contest for free cycles!

New Logging opportunity~free Cyp and Deca! - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 20, 2013)

More free stuff!

NEW PSL CONTEST !! (The Ideal Cycles Trio) - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 20, 2013)

Who doesn't love free stuff!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2013)

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums is back online. Please come by and participate when you get a moment. We now have a faster server.

Thanks!


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 24, 2013)

I was wondering if I was banned. Jk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2013)

nice to see forum back.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 24, 2013)

good stuff Heavy! def will check it out


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the support brother!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 26, 2013)

Swole Shots! lol

Put a picture up of me...


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking good brother!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2013)

i see plenty good new articles there and posts!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2013)

Starting to get busy over at AMF!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Looking good brother!




Appreciate it bro! Forum is really getting busy!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 12, 2013)

*nice heavy i see plenty new posts and all,great forum..guys come and say hello *


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 17, 2013)

A bunch of new contests and giveaways  coming soon at Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums

Come check it out guys!


----------



## Z82 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think you would get a lot more traffic with a different forum host/layout. The one you're running now lags and is not tapatalk friendly at all. Not trying to insult you just being honest. I for one dont log on much because its a pain.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 17, 2013)

.. Heavy's looking into it ... There's plenty of good content over there!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .. Heavy's looking into it ... There's plenty of good content over there!



*yeah plenty good ones..i like them and rad there every day.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 17, 2013)

*maybe it can be good if add some food corner..
so guys can put there info what food they buy for diet,what is good ,healthy..so guys who just come into BB world who dont know what to eat and buy.what food,supp,etc know ...so they see they need to eat brown rice,broccoli,chicken and turkey breast,etc..
and also good if guys who make good diet meals,take a pic of that meals and post there so we all got ideas what is good to eat and healthy...

i miss that kind of forums...so i see and got ideas for meals..after 15 years in BB,i am sure each if us are sometimes sucks of same meals..same way like every morning only egs..hahahaha *


----------



## J.thom (Sep 18, 2013)

cool site


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 19, 2013)

Z82 said:


> I think you would get a lot more traffic with a different forum host/layout. The one you're running now lags and is not tapatalk friendly at all. Not trying to insult you just being honest. I for one dont log on much because its a pain.



100% agreed. I'm buying a faster server (again) to address the issues. Should resolve these issues soon brother.

Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## bmw (Sep 19, 2013)

is there a tranny forum?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 19, 2013)

No, sorry. Tranny posting earns a perma ban on my site.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2013)

.... I'm on my best behaviour


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> .... I'm on my best behaviour



Lol for now... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a member on heavy's forum. I have been getting emails stating that someone has been trying to log into my account. They can't figure out the password so they get timed out. The Ip is listed on the email as 188.143.234.6. It has happened to me twice this week. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> I am a member on heavy's forum. I have been getting emails stating that someone has been trying to log into my account. They can't figure out the password so they get timed out. The Ip is listed on the email as 188.143.234.6. It has happened to me twice this week. Has anyone else had this problem?


Do you mean ASF? 

AMF is a different site brother.


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not a member on asf. I'm on Anabolic Muscle and here.


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Do you mean ASF?
> 
> AMF is a different site brother.



I double checked my emails. It was ASF. I don't ever recall being a member there.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> I double checked my emails. It was ASF. I don't ever recall being a member there.


We have received 4 complaints at ASF about this brother. Just make your passwords strong. 

Strong Random Password Generator


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply heavy. I believe the IP is from Russia. Snowden?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> Thanks for the quick reply heavy. I believe the IP is from Russia. Snowden?


Haha, 

the IP is now banned from ASF.


----------



## bdeljoose (Sep 20, 2013)

bdeljoose said:


> Thanks for the quick reply heavy. I believe the IP is from Russia. Snowden?



Thanks bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

Z82 said:


> I think you would get a lot more traffic with a different forum host/layout. The one you're running now lags and is not tapatalk friendly at all. Not trying to insult you just being honest. I for one dont log on much because its a pain.


Try now brother, I just got a new server. 

Thanks and let me know what you think.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bro 100x better. Good going!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 20, 2013)

signed up but couldn't post or I'm a moron


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Try now brother, I just got a new server.
> 
> Thanks and let me know what you think.



It's an improvement with tapa


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ill be dropping by forsure. goodshit heavy congrats!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2013)

sofargone561 said:


> Ill be dropping by forsure. goodshit heavy congrats!



I'll neg you daily until you do


----------



## sofargone561 (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol i signed up right after i posted this and started posting! ^


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 21, 2013)

After some more tweaks today the site should be blazing fast!

Check it out and let me know guys.

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums

Thanks!


----------



## pasamoto (Sep 21, 2013)

I like the site, but it takes forever to load.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 21, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> I like the site, but it takes forever to load.



That was then, now it's a lot faster. 

Ppl have been loading up a tonne of great info that's easy to browse


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 21, 2013)

pasamoto said:


> I like the site, but it takes forever to load.


Clear your cookies and cache and try now brother.


----------



## s2h (Sep 21, 2013)

Site is speedy now for sure...prior I could scratch bake a cake while it loaded...now I can't even scratch my tums before it loads..

Nice work on the new server..


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 27, 2013)

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums is now hosted on a new dedicated server overseas that has a very high level of security for our members. No expense has been spared for the safety of the membership

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums has viewers from over 100 countries where it is legal to purchase  and posses anabolic steroids. It is the responsibility of the subscriber  to verify local, state, federal, and international steroid laws with  regards to steroid usage and purchase before attempting to buy from  sponsors.                         

Please visit Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums and let me know how you like the site now.

Thanks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 27, 2013)

*yeah i see forum and now its real fast..now i will also registered and be there heavyiorn and support you big time ! *


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks brother!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 9, 2013)

Could you guys check how Tapatalk is working please and let me know.

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums

Thanks!


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm glad you brought this thread back, I couldn't remember your site and have been wanting to visit again, lol! I will save it this time


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Could you guys check how Tapatalk is working please and let me know.
> 
> Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums
> 
> Thanks!




Seems to be working good.  I posted on your forum using tapatalk and had no problems.  I'll let you know if I run into any issues.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 9, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Could you guys check how Tapatalk is working please and let me know.
> 
> Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums
> 
> Thanks!



Probably the fastest it has run to date on tapa - equal with IMF


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 9, 2013)

Very fast!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 9, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Probably the fastest it has run to date on tapa - equal with IMF


FINALLY its working right!

Now I'm going to upgrade vB and see what problems that causes. LOL!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 9, 2013)

cool,great,its fantastic when forum is mad fast!


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 9, 2013)

The forum is fast for me I have no problems loading or posting! Now adding the avatar was a bit tricky, but I found your directions to hover bottom right corner and it was a breeze after that!


----------



## independent (Oct 9, 2013)

The gay chat subforum isnt loading properly.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 9, 2013)

dammit


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 31, 2013)

*lets bump it...so newbies can see also heayiron great forum.*


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 6, 2013)

O.K. so not about a "supplement" but... - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2013)

Big thanks to Prince for a new AMF logo!


----------



## flood (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks good HI, grats to Prince.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 11, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Big thanks to Prince for a new AMF logo!




That's pretty sweet.  You like your DNA pics Heavy lol.


----------



## s2h (Nov 11, 2013)

new logo is sweet...check out the site for those who havn't...lots of great content and some new info and subs with some specific topics..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2013)

s2h said:


> new logo is sweet...check out the site for those who havn't...lots of great content and some new info and subs with some specific topics..



Werd!

And I heard there's going to be some fkg awesome new competitions running over there shortly!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 17, 2013)

Lookin' Jerked Competition!!! - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 17, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Lookin' Jerked Competition!!! - Anabolic Muscle Forums



*great..lets start post guys,LOL*


----------



## s2h (Nov 17, 2013)

Got the winning pics up in the thread...there polar opposites but very robust...


----------



## prop01 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice site but it looks just like this one . I cant tell where I am . Nice of Prince to let someone  promote another site while on this one ...must be a joint venture .


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Lookin' Jerked Competition!!! - Anabolic Muscle Forums



^^^ this!! Got some world famous Asia Pharma gears up for grabs!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2013)

prop01 said:


> Nice site but it looks just like this one . I cant tell where I am . Nice of Prince to let someone  promote another site while on this one ...must be a joint venture .



Negged!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 18, 2013)

nice


----------



## cube789 (Nov 18, 2013)

GH Consigliere said:


> nice



chino ?


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 18, 2013)

prop01 said:


> Nice site but it looks just like this one . I cant tell where I am . Nice of Prince to let someone  promote another site while on this one ...must be a joint venture .



Are you sure you are looking at AMF?

Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 18, 2013)

cube789 said:


> chino ?



Yup


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 18, 2013)

heavy Nice job on your forum


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Big thanks to Prince for a new AMF logo!



This is badass

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 18, 2013)

evolutionpep said:


> this is badass
> 
> sent from my sch-i545 using tapatalk


*

yeah i like it too! Great look!*


----------



## prop01 (Nov 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Are you sure you are looking at AMF?
> 
> Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums


I am confused as heck . I joined when it first started but cant find my name on the member list . Different name then here .  The site looks different for sure . I will check the email I received when I first joined . No big deal at all though .


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 30, 2013)

*Estrogens Role in Body Fat composition and Sexual Function - Anabolic Muscle Forums*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 30, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> *Estrogens Role in Body Fat composition and Sexual Function - Anabolic Muscle Forums*



another great article by Heavyiron..great!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 11, 2013)

*Are frequent site injections safe? A disturbing case study reported. - Anabolic Muscle Forums*


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2014)

*Ketones and Carbohydrates: Can they co-exist? - Anabolic Muscle Forums*


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 15, 2014)

*Does Your Doctor Know About the New TSH Lab Standards? - Anabolic Muscle Forums*


----------



## ElitePeptides (Jan 16, 2014)

We will be there, looks great!


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2014)

*http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com...vices-take-your-anonymity-seriously-2013-2014*


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 26, 2014)

*Low carb diets more effective and lipid friendly than low fat diets**

http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com/forum/performance-enhancement-zone/ped-profiles-and-science/9493-low-carb-diets-more-effective-and-lipid-friendly-than-low-fat-diets*


----------



## afg24 (Jan 26, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 5, 2014)

*Excess Sugar May Double Heart Disease Risk, Study Finds*

http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com/forum/main-category/main-forum/9553-excess-sugar-may-double-heart-disease-risk-study-finds


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 9, 2014)

*An In-Depth Look Into Carbing Up On The Cyclical Ketogenic Diet With Lyle Mcdonald*

http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com...he-cyclical-ketogenic-diet-with-lyle-mcdonald


----------



## [SIL] (Feb 9, 2014)

great site if you into big butch men..i am


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2014)

*High intensity cardio: Wingates*

http://www.anabolicmuscleforums.com.../training/9651-high-intensity-cardio-wingates


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 16, 2014)

heavy how much of a cash cow has the site been?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> heavy how much of a cash cow has the site been?


I have lost money every single month. LOL!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2014)

*Dark Chocolate twice daily may reduce Myostatin levels*


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2014)

*The Bulking Diet Delusion*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Apr 22, 2014)

Diesel618 said:


> heavy how much of a cash cow has the site been?



It's a great site but I highly doubt it's an income generator.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *The Bulking Diet Delusion*



I wish I had read that a few years ago


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 22, 2014)

Will check it out heavy.


----------



## NJRiot (Apr 25, 2014)

Way to go heavy!
registering now sir.


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

NJRiot said:


> Way to go heavy!
> registering now sir.



Wtf? I have a twin?


----------



## sneedham (Apr 25, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Wtf? I have a twin?



He just wants to be like you.. Have to be honest not cool copying someone's avatar....just my two cents ...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

sneedham said:


> He just wants to be like you.. Have to be honest not cool copying someone's avatar....just my two cents ...
> 
> This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!



Thanks bro, my thoughts too, could be accidental but it's confusing as hell, it's kind of like copying my signature.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Thanks bro, my thoughts too, could be accidental but it's confusing as hell, it's kind of like copying my signature.



NJ had that avi long before you turned up bro. I think you two should have a nude-off to see who can keep it.


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 25, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> NJ had that avi long before you turned up bro. I think you two should have a nude-off to see who can keep it.



I don't know if he did or not, he's been a member longer but that doesn't mean anything. I have around 1700 posts with mine compared to his 300 so I say it is my avy. Besides, I would def win the nude off anyway.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2014)

*SARM's increase sex drive in females*


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2014)

*10-evidence-based-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 12, 2014)

cocount oil rule.i use it all the time


----------



## bb1129 (May 13, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> *10-evidence-based-health-benefits-of-coconut-oil*



^^^ this! i put coconut oil and grass-fed unsalted butter in my coffee every morning. legit.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 13, 2014)

bb1129 said:


> ^^^ this! i put coconut oil and grass-fed unsalted butter in my coffee every morning. legit.



^^^ bulletproof!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2014)

*Bulking Foods*


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 1, 2014)

bb1129 said:


> ^^^ this! i put coconut oil and grass-fed unsalted butter in my coffee every morning. legit.



Butter in coffee.....

That is a new one bro.  Never heard of that.  I guess it is just churned cream after all.  Party on!


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 1, 2014)

My girl does it. Gross. Puts MCT in there too
I'll stick to creamer. .Mct oil I will be drinking by the gallon this winter


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2014)

Coconut oil in coffee is actually really good.


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was referring to the butter situation


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2014)

tl0311 said:


> I was referring to the butter situation


I understand but you also mentioned MCT. Some coconut oil contains high amounts of MCT's.


----------



## tl0311 (Sep 1, 2014)

OK I'm tracking. I think the one shes  using is some coconut stuff. I'm all about the basic mct . she's also using the caveman coffee. Expensive but it tastes decent


----------

